# Geohot: Full 3.55 CFW PS3 Jailbreak Is Working!



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkLSXsCKDkg




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In what could be a glorious day in the PS3 scene, geohot, famous for leaking the metldr keys, has finally able to Jailbreak the 3.55 firmware that will comes in PUP which means a total CFW!
> 
> But wait, George Hotz has stated that there will be no “peek & poke” in his PUP which would then enabled mass piracy of PS3 games in the scene. With this particular news, i am not sure if i would be happy or not..
> 
> ...



Basically it is the same as Kakaroto's firmware except it can run UNSIGNED homebrew on 3.55 which btw is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Source: http://dukio.com/geohot-full-355-cfw-ps3-j...ak-working.html


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2011)

Noice


----------



## Thoob (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But can this only be installed from lower firmwares, or could you install this from v3.55 OFW?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 7, 2011)

Possibly from the lv2diag version but not the pup version. Unless there's a way to spoof the version the PS3 reads without changing the actual firmware version it installs (i.e. no files are different in the flash for Sony to spot)


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 7, 2011)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on if you do it from regular or recovery mode.
for recovery purposes they allow flashing a same-version firmware from within recovery mode.
recovery mode is activated by holding the power button on a PS3 untill it turns on and off again, and then holding it again untill you get a double-beep(so you get *beep*...........*beep*...........*beep**beep*)
from that menu you can reset PS3 settings, and upgrade/reinstall the firmware.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 7, 2011)

can you actually do anything with this firmware? also it seems you don't need to reinstall the firmware at all, just plug in a device and the icon appears on the menu?


----------



## JonthanD (Jan 7, 2011)

It sounds cool, and with the recent work being done on going from 3.55 down to 3.41 I guess there is little risk in trying it out.

http://www.ps3hax.net/2011/01/kakarotoks-p.../#axzz1ANXJWypX


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 7, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> can you actually do anything with this firmware? also it seems you don't need to reinstall the firmware at all, just plug in a device and the icon appears on the menu?


Yes you can! This is basically a Jailbreak without the device or the backup loader. This will install and run any and all current PS3 homebrew (emulators etc.). He didn't show himself installing the firmware, he just plugged in the flashstick and installed that PNG viewer to show it worked.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome! (i wish it could be this easy for the psp..)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 7, 2011)

I bet Sony executives are reading this topic and filling up the room with a flood of tears


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 7, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, lets hope we make some progress once this is released.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice, but isn't it better that we run signed homebrew on an unsigned firmware, than unsigned homebrew on a signed firmware?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 7, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Nice, but isn't it better that we run signed homebrew on an unsigned firmware, than unsigned homebrew on a signed firmware?


How would you be able to install the Un-signed cfw? Also, it's easier to just run Un-signed homebrew on signed firmware 'cause you only need one signed firmware whereas you'll have a lot of signed homebrew.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The unsigned firmware would just be the official sony firmware.
My point is, wouldn't it be easier to install homebrew that's legally signed?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 7, 2011)

You mean it would be better to run signed homebrew on the OFW. The problem is that the XMB doesn't include that all important "Install Package" option which is basically what these CFW add. The reason Geohot unlocked the signing is so that all current homebrew will function bar the Backup loader


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 7, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well since you only need one signed firmware, it would be easier then having to have every homebrew developer to have to sign their homebrew first. But then again I have no idea how long it takes to sign the software.


----------



## XFlak (Jan 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> George Hotz has stated that there will be no “peek & poke” in his PUP which would then enabled mass piracy of PS3 games in the scene. With this particular news, i am not sure if i would be happy or not..


this means open manager will not run on his CFW correct?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2011)

XFlak said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what he's trying to do at least.

But it's pretty likely that someone will use the freely available keys and tools to create custom-firmwares and documentation to enable piracy.

It's very nice to think though that there will be custom firmwares that strictly only enable homebrew.


----------



## cobleman (Jan 7, 2011)

XFlak said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it doesnt run yet tried it lol. Installed the 1st release it was missing a few things the same day he re-released it and fixed the missing icons.
It installs just like any other update just with 2 extra icons. Cant wait for a loader the cousins Amaze Break just shit its self lol the day this came out.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm bracing myself for the massive explosion of PS3 emulators and homebrew. Its going to be amazing!!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> George Hotz has stated that there will be no “peek & poke” in his PUP which would then enabled mass piracy of PS3 games in the scene. With this particular news, i am not sure if i would be happy or not..



I find it funny he thinks no one can enable piracy with his stuff. Of course, anyone with knowledge could just take his firmware and modifiy it to enable piracy.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 7, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He knows that. He probably just doesn't want to be responsible for the masses of pirates.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2011)

cobleman said:
			
		

> XFlak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idiot, that was KaKaRoTo's CFW, not geohot. Geohot's "CFW" isn't released. At the moment, it isn't even a CFW. Its a .SELF which is run and patches/replaces a couple of files. He said he'll probably make it into a .PUP _if_ he releases it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it was already irresponsible of him to publicly release the keys, since fail0verflow only documented how to actually obtain them, it could've been that only those who dared to obtain them were worthy to use them.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the impression that fail0verflow always fully intended to release the keys : http://twitter.com/#!/fail0verflow/sta...223453059612672 - that kinda implies so. I know it says "tools" but seeing as they said it'd be over to others to take over, i assume those tools would include the keys.


----------



## cobleman (Jan 7, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> cobleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DICK HEAD


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't Geohot cry and decide to leave the hacking scene when a Chinese manufacturer put his name on a product without permission?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Didn't Geohot cry and decide to leave the hacking scene when a Chinese manufacturer put his name on a product without permission?


No I think that was someone else. Hermes perhaps. But geohot also claimed to have quit, without really giving much reason. But hey, people can change their minds.


----------



## Bloodgod (Jan 8, 2011)

are those backup loader/emulators signed yet?


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 8, 2011)

"all your ps3 is mine."


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 8, 2011)

I just hope the various jailbreak devices will be made compatible with 3.55 so we can use psn again.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 8, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> "all your ps3 is mine."



"All your PS3 belongs to us"


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"All your PS3 are belong to us."


----------



## Thoob (Jan 8, 2011)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if I reinstall the firmware, do I keep all of my PSN games, movies, etc.?


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 9, 2011)

I keep getting a data is corrupt message... I had Kak's 3.55 installed, re-installed OFW 3.55, then tried to install this, to no luck, keeps erroring, even if I download it from here or geohot's site, same result..


----------



## misteromar (Jan 9, 2011)

Geohot is the last thing the ps3 scene needed.

He's a huge attention whore who would rather have everything credited to him at the expense of the community.
See: Releasing a buggy kernel exploit on the iPhone because some group was going to release another before him. Since there were only two of these exploits at the time and the hacking community wanted to keep one for backup they had no choice but to not release theirs.
Also do you remember who it was that got rid of OtherOS in the first place? Yeah, that attention whore Geohot.

Also remember how he exploited the PS3 but not in a way that would be viable for homebrew?
Remember how he said he'd release a custom firmware and never did?
Remember how he ran off to save face because he couldn't release anything that would work and instead said he was just fed up with people being ungrateful?
The PS3 hacking community doesn't need this cunt, he'll just hold back progress, which he is already doing by making a Geohot approved firmware instead of COLLABORATING.


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 9, 2011)

misteromar said:
			
		

> Geohot is the last thing the ps3 scene needed.
> 
> He's a huge attention whore who would rather have everything credited to him at the expense of the community.
> See: Releasing a buggy kernel exploit on the iPhone because some group was going to release another before him. Since there were only two of these exploits at the time and the hacking community wanted to keep one for backup they had no choice but to not release theirs.
> ...



Quoted for great justice!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

misteromar said:
			
		

> Also do you remember who it was that got rid of OtherOS in the first place? Yeah, that attention whore Geohot.Geohot _announced_ his hack months after Sony removed OtherOS (and then released it a while after that), check a calendar please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And shit like this is why false rumors like geohot causing OtherOS's removal spread.  People repeat shit without checking it.


----------



## mad567 (Jan 9, 2011)

Now I think, I'm gonna buy a ps3


----------



## George Dawes (Jan 9, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Well it was already irresponsible of him to publicly release the keys, since fail0verflow only documented how to actually obtain them, it could've been that only those who dared to obtain them were worthy to use them.
> Get a grip.  f0 made this as possible just as much as he did.  The people who are responsible for piracy are those involved in it, nobody else.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Rydian @ Jan 9 2011, 08:59 AM) Geohot _announced_ his hack months after Sony removed OtherOS (and then released it a while after that), check a calendar please.


Umm, geohots exploit = January 2010.  OtherOS removed = April 2010.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 9, 2011)

Now if he'd worked out some way to get some rights escalation going from a normal signed app and apply the patches in memory this would be really cool. That would have been much more resistant to been useful to pirates too but meh. And unless you have a way to restore a NOR/NAND backup (depending on your PS3) I'd not run anything that actually patches system software permanently yet.

EDIT: Or somehow a unsigned self/elf loader so you only had to install one package.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS3 slim released with OtherOS removed = August September 2009

EDIT: It was only announced in August.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 9, 2011)

someone has set Sony up the bomb!


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

no point to this yet it lol


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you need to re-pair your controllers after installing the CFW?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT TOOK 3 TRIES TO GET THAT?!?!?! SERIOUSLY?!?!

Anyway. Sony, you are on the way to destruction. You have no time to survive make your time.


----------



## lenselijer (Jan 9, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I just hope the various jailbreak devices will be made compatible with 3.55 so we can use psn again.



There's no need for 'jailbreak devices' anymore real soon, we only need a backup loader for 3.55 now


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 9, 2011)

Somebody please answer my question....


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 9, 2011)

geohot has disabled something in his custom firmware but I forget what it is


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 9, 2011)

he released the PKG


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> geohot has disabled something in his custom firmware but I forget what it is



He disabled the signing check. So now you won't have to sign software.


----------



## MrDiesel (Jan 9, 2011)

FragAguy said:
			
		

> pikachu945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, no... If he did, then you could run old homebrew now. He will be releasing *signing* tools soon for "new" homebrew. And the reason why backup managers won't work, is because lv2 isn't patched for playing backups.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> IT TOOK 3 TRIES TO GET THAT?!?!?! SERIOUSLY?!?!
> 
> Anyway. Sony, you are on the way to destruction. You have no time to survive make your time.


You have no _chance_ to survive make your time.

Irooooonic.


----------



## connor_walsh (Jan 9, 2011)

Geohot has released his tools


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 9, 2011)

connor_walsh said:
			
		

> Geohot has released his tools



Yupp let the epicness begin


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ZombiePosessor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well, I checked my shit, geohot's just riding on someone else's shit, lol


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 9, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> geohot has disabled something in his custom firmware but I forget what it is



lv2 patching 

lv2 patching allows you to read backups.


----------



## powerking56 (Jan 9, 2011)

Since geohot has disabled lv2 patching, is it enabled on kakaroto's cfw??


----------



## connor_walsh (Jan 9, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> Since geohot has disabled lv2 patching, is it enabled on kakaroto's cfw??


Nope , at least i think it has been disabled


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 9, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> Since geohot has disabled lv2 patching, is it enabled on kakaroto's cfw??


I'm pretty sure it isn't. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

powerking56 said:
			
		

> Since geohot has disabled lv2 patching, is it enabled on kakaroto's cfw??


Depends if geohot *disabled* it or just didn't enable it. If he disabled it, yeah it'd be enabled in KaKaRoTo's. But if he just didn't enable it, it won't be enabled in either. 

Just FYI for anyone who hasn't checked, geohot's CFW is a smaller download (because you don't have to download the OFW and patch it, its just the patches packed into a PUP file which can be installed on 3.55).

EDIT: And before n00bs start asking: *NO*, this will *NOT* enable backup managers. Those require more patches to the firmware, which this (in itself) does NOT provide. This will just let you run homebrew and emulators. (e.g. you should be able to run FTP servers etc.)


----------



## George Dawes (Jan 9, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> PS3 slim released with OtherOS removed = August September 2009
> EDIT: It was only announced in August.


I'm not sure what that has to do with anything - the fat ps3 kept OOS way after the slim was released, as the timeline shows.  OOS was only removed after geohots "work" on the PS3 fat.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Sony needed an excuse to remove it. A "security issue" was perfect.


----------



## Neko (Jan 9, 2011)

I must say, I installed his CFW and SNES9X to try it out but I already deinstalled it and I regret installing it.
I'm trying to play GT5 but this constant fear of getting banned from PSN is making me sad. I wish geohot or someone else from the scene would reveal that Sony can't ban for this or something so I can play in peace again.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 9, 2011)

Neko said:
			
		

> I must say, I installed his CFW and SNES9X to try it out but I already deinstalled it and I regret installing it.
> I'm trying to play GT5 but this constant fear of getting banned from PSN is making me sad. I wish geohot or someone else from the scene would reveal that Sony can't ban for this or something so I can play in peace again.


We won't know until people start getting banned. It depends on whether Sony can sniff certain FW files over PSN while you're online from the XMB and see if they've been editted in any way. If they can then CFW=Ban. If its easy to block the game of cat and mouse begins. If its impossible then we're safe


----------



## Rafinesque (Jan 9, 2011)

Everyone should be careful installing the CFW.  There are some fake ones that are bricking consoles, and have a Windows trojan in the zip file...


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

Rafinesque said:
			
		

> Everyone should be careful installing the CFW.  There are some fake ones that are bricking consoles, and have a Windows trojan in the zip file...


Get it from geohot's website and its safe. Any mirror is potentially unsafe and against geohot's wishes.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 10, 2011)

I need to know how to go back to OFW from this CFW. How would I go about doing it? If I've already installed homebrew, what do I need to do first? Delete the Homebrew? Delete any saves made by said homebrew? And how would I do that? Its SNES9x, I made one savestate file, and I can't find it using the in program navigation or the PS3 navigation. If I'm putting together proper reviews, I need to know how to do this.


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you need to re-pair your controllers with your ps3 after you install this?


----------



## loudog999 (Jan 10, 2011)

Any reason to install this instead of KaKaRoToKS? If so, do I need to go back to ofw 3.55 or can I just run this one from recovery? I would try it out myself but am at work right now for the next 7 hours.


----------



## George Dawes (Jan 10, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Because Sony needed an excuse to remove it. A "security issue" was perfect.


That is speculation - nobody has evidence to support it or to refute it.

What is fact is that OSS was removed after geohot published his work - not before, as someone claimed earlier in this thread.


----------



## TankedThomas (Jan 10, 2011)

It turns out the GeoHot's CFW cannot be applied via Recovery Mode. Instead, you just do a normal system update from a storage device. It acts like a new firmware (version 3.55-jb) instead of 3.55, like KaKaRoTo's CFW (or whatever the hell his stupid name is).

Now I've just got to get PKGs to install. None I have tried so far will work, even GeoHot's supposedly signed snes9x...

Still, I'm excited about this. It's still early days, but it's kind of like the Wii hacks all over again. Screw the Xbox 360. Seriously though, the piracy is gonna run rampant soon enough. Too soon, it seems. I'm fine with just homebrew, or a LEGITIMATE way to backup games without piracy, but everyone knows that'll never happen.

EDIT: Turns out if you are on the previous CFW, you need to reinstall OFW 3.55 before installing GeoHot's 3.55 CFW, else it won't update properly. Probably something to do with KaKaRoTo's unsigned CFW that only allows signed PKGs. Now that I've gone back to OFW then GeoHot's CFW, I can install PKGs just fine. Works like a charm, too. Nice to play SNES on my PS3.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 10, 2011)

Something I've been wondering about for awhile now. In an off chance that you somehow bricked your PS3 while updating, would it be possible to unbrick it by entering the recovery menu (If at all possible)? If not then I'm probably gonna wait until something similar to Bootmii comes out before I try. I've always dreaded that the power might go out while it's updating, since it's happened to my friend once.


----------



## oricon (Jan 10, 2011)

I have question regarding hacking the Ps3 is it safe to go online with the new hack, and is it possible to make the ps3 "virgin" again if sony somehow manages to patch the ps3 by not letting hacked ps3 play newer ps3 games and go online.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 10, 2011)

oricon said:
			
		

> I have question regarding hacking the Ps3 is it safe to go online with the new hack, and is it possible to make the ps3 "virgin" again if sony somehow manages to patch the ps3 by not letting hacked ps3 play newer ps3 games and go online.


No one knows whether sony can detect a custom CFW, though no one has been has been banned so far. To make the PS3 "virgin" you'd just install the official firmware.


----------



## oricon (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you jailbreak a ps3 with a western digital hard drive?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 10, 2011)

oricon said:
			
		

> Can you jailbreak a ps3 with a western digital harddrive?


Shouldn't make any difference since all you're doing is loading a PS3 update package (.PUP) from external memory, then installing it.


----------

